# Trust betrayed, ideas stolen, please read to avoid this happening to you!



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there, folks

Have had a really crappy day today and just wanted to make you all aware of it to avoid you falling into the same trap I did.

As many of you know, I'm blind, so finding a theme I could work with myself for the Supreme was a nightmare. It was also difficult to conceptualise my design, as I couldn't draw pictures of it to be made. I contacted two drape makers to try and work out the finer points. Both promised not to discuss my ideas with anyone else, or to do anything with them if I didn't go with them for the final design.

Today, I've just seen my design on the website of the drape maker that I didn't choose to go with, despite her promises. So far, I've tried to contact her to ask her to take it down, but not only is she ignoring my phone calls, she's turned her phones off and will not answer even the house phone when I ring.

Ideas are precious things, all the more so if you struggle with decorations in general. Remember that not only can I not see the pictures of past pens to make my design from, but I can't even decorations in general in order to have a concept of what's good and what isn't. That's why this idea is so important to me. Annamarie from Classycat Designs knew this, and yet, went ahead and made the set despite promises.

I'm telling you not so that you'll pity me, but so that, if you were planning to commission a set from her, you don't fall into the same trap that I did. It's very disheartening to have this happen with an idea that you've slaved over, and I don't want this to happen to anyone else.

I've gone with Elizabeth from Penned In who, by the way, is super in what she does! I'd highly recommend her.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

sorry to hear that carly87.. we just recieved our set of show drapes from ann- marie.. and she came accross as a very nice person to deal with.. we too did not know what to go for drape wise.. and with her help we made a decision and had some made up..


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh Carly,

That is so bad, and so unfair, wow what a nasty thing to do.

i wish i could help.

sorry.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm very, very ticked about it. If you are thinking of, or know anyone who's thinking of buying the flower girl/bridesmaid themed set off the website, I'd be so grateful if you could ask them not to go ahead with it. It's not going to be unique. Mine was already half made, so I'll have to go ahead with that anyway. I know everyone wants something very special for the Supreme, and it would be just as upsetitng to someone else to find that they'd ended up with the same thing when they were told it would be a one off.

I too thought Annamarie was nice when I spoke to her, which is another reason why I'm so annoyed about this. The way it was done was a bit sneaky. She knew, because I'd told her, that I couldn't see the pictures on her website, so I just wonder whether she was banking on me not knowing because I couldn't see it. People really disappoint me sometimes.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

As i have just started to make cage curtains, i find what this person has done very un ethical, and down right mean.

I made a set for a friend of mine, and some asked me to make them a set in the same material, and i had to say i was sorry but that was my friends set and i would not duplicate it for any one.
I am in the middle of making a set that i hope to be able to sell for the supreme.
if i do sell it for the show there is no way i would, seil another the same.

but to pinch someones ideas is so wrong.
i think i am as cross as you about this.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i see the said drapes have now been removed from her site..


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

good job too. that was not nice.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They have indeed been removed, and boy am I glad they have! She's lost a lot of customers though through what she did.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

thats horrible!! is their no way you can get compensation or sue?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Such a person deserves to lose customers. If someone shows they cannot be relied upon to keep business confidences, then people will be scared off doing any business with the dishonest one. 

I wonder whether designs can be patented/copyright placed on it? Or does this sort of thing rely solely upon personal integrity?


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I make show drapes and I try to never make the same set twice. I especially wouldn't do it with a commission! That is very personal to someone. Such a shame. Hope it hasn't spoilt your enjoyment of attending the show :smile5:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

You can patent designs, but when you don't know whether it's possible to have them made yet, it's a bit pointless. Also a lot of money and time for something that I don't think warrants it.

I could have pursued her legally, but I won't now that the set has been taken down.

Wendy, it's spoiled my enjoyment somewhat, but it's just made me think on my feet. The heart has been taken out of me for that particular design, so I've had to come up with another. It's definitely more quirky though!


----------

